# Dragon Scales



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I want to try my hand at dragon scales. So.... some one tell me how? Please!


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's Jim's step-by-step. http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/rod-building/296492-dragon-scale-wrap-step-step.html


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll shoot you a pm if you clear some space in your inbox.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok inbox cleared


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I tried to post the URL yesterday, but I guess it was not approved. I just sent you a PM with the URL.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Bro


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/rod-building/296492-dragon-scale-wrap-step-step.html


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

junkmansj said:


> http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/rod-building/296492-dragon-scale-wrap-step-step.html


That's the one.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

You can also use drywall mesh tape...


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Drywall tape (Mesh) works well


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

fiberglass drywall tape


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

How do you get a perfectly clean transition where the two ends of the tape meet? Or does it just work out?


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

i havent tried the tape.... i have just used the thread... but i like the look of things not being "exact" with the pattern, adds some texture


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

The tape is pretty versatile. The key to getting an even pattern and edges that line up nicely is in the angle of the cut. It needs to perfectly match the circumference of the blank where it starts, if you're doing full coverage scales. I usually work with narrower strips than the 2" the roll comes in, maybe 1" or so, or less if doing spirals.


----------

